# csi dark motives case 2



## sharon1961 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have just purchased csi dark motives, I got thro case 1 easy, but can anyone tell me why my case 2 is in french? all the talking is english, but when it comes to the questions to ask, the evidence and the case file it is in french, ggrrrr please help me


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

found this on a gamers forum:
http://talk.csifiles.com/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/505186/an/0/page/0#505186



> A fix has been posted by ubisoft
> 
> Quote:
> Question
> ...


----------



## sharon1961 (Nov 2, 2006)

thanx for that but the url add is wrong could you re check i for me than


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

are you referring to the bottom one? that is lifted straight from the gamers forum...the top one works. could have been moved


----------



## sharon1961 (Nov 2, 2006)

oh dear Ihave a dvd rom.....will this still work..if I ca find it?


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

if the files are there, and they should be, you should have no trouble


----------



## sharon1961 (Nov 2, 2006)

thank you so much ace, found them done it, and now can enjoy my csi thanx so much....


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

you are welcome!


----------

